# Verkaufe mein YT Tues 2011



## _Downhill_ (25. Juni 2012)

Servus,

an alle die evtl n 2011er Tues von Young Talent Industries suchen:
Ich verkauf meins in der Bucht (der Gerät is so gut wie neu)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/YT-Tues-2011...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a76673952

1800 scheinen zwar recht teuer, aber wie gesagt es ist fast neu. Außerdem hab ich andere Reifen draufgehauen und neue Schläuche verwendet.


----------



## ostalbrider (2. August 2012)

Hallo, hast du das Tues noch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guenther86 (19. September 2012)

Steht das Yt noch zum Verkauf?


----------

